# Stanley No. 34 10" level



## Terrywerm (Aug 4, 2013)

I was just given a level by an old friend (he picked it up in a box lot at an auction).  I have no idea what the accuracy/sensitivity is on it, and it is not marked on the vial or the frame, though I suspect that it is not very sensitive due to the fact that there are so few graduation marks on it. I also checked the Stanley website, with no information there, but I did post an inquiry with them, and should hear back from them within a couple of days. 




So does anyone have one of these or know much about them regarding accuracy / sensitivity??

PS:  Yes, I know my desk isn't level. :shush:


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2013)

Many of those type levels were .005" per graduation in 12".   It's easy to test.  Take a .005" feeler gage and slide it under one end and see how much the bubble changes.   May have to do some math because it's 10" long.  
Then flip it end for end and see if it goes back to the same place    Rich


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Rich, I was thinking that I may have to do it that way. I was doing some fiddling with it here and it appears to be in proper adjustment as it reads the same both directions, but I still have to do some testing to see how much it takes to move the bubble one graduation. 

Stanley responded to my query today, and they say that it is over 30 years old and that they have no data or details on those older levels.

I will test it later this week as I get some time, and will report back the results in case someone else ever has the same question and searches for it.


----------



## jamesicus (Aug 5, 2013)

terrywerm said:


> Thanks Rich, I was thinking that I may have to do it that way. I was doing some fiddling with it here and it appears to be in proper adjustment as it reads the same both directions, but I still have to do some testing to see how much it takes to move the bubble one graduation.
> 
> Stanley responded to my query today, and they say that it is over 30 years old and that they have no data or details on those older levels.
> 
> I will test it later this week as I get some time, and will report back the results in case someone else ever has the same question and searches for it.


Hi terrywerm. The No.34 level first appeared in 1896 (until 1984 - Walter). The following listing is in my 1949 catalog).

​James


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 7, 2013)

That is really cool, James. Thanks for posting it!  After reviewing that catalog page, I do have a question about something on there. Some of the levels are said to have a 'Japanned' finish.  Anybody know what that sort of finish might be?


----------



## awander (Aug 8, 2013)

Japanning is a black paint or lacquer.


----------



## awander (Aug 8, 2013)

Stanley Catalogs of 1914, 1934, 1953 & 1958 all show the #34(or 34V) level, but none give any specs on the sensitivity or the graduations.

Price ranged from in $2.50 in 1914 to $10.40 in 1958, for the 10" model.


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 4, 2014)

Japanned is a black finish similar to lacquer, but much tougher. it has an asphalt base and was used extensively by Henry Ford for the finish on Model T cars. It is a dull finish , but the more you rub it the shinier it gets ( to a point). It is a very , very durable finish and hard to remove. It was popular because it was a fast drying finish.  it gets gummy if you sand on it. 

Mark Frazier


----------

